# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Virtual beings, Fable Studio, San Francisco, California

## Airicist

Developer - Fable Studio

youtube.com/@virtualbeings796

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fable moves away from VR and towards AI-powered 'virtual beings'"
"AI is the next art form," says VR pioneer Edward Saatchi.

by Devindra Hardawar
January 24, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "VR studio Fable relaunches as AI-based virtual beings company at Sundance"

by Dean Takahashi
January 24, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Fable - Virtual Beings

Published on Jan 29, 2019




> The team at Fable explores the concept of Virtual Beings.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fable Shifts from Virtual Reality to 'Virtual Beings'"

by Samantha Errico
January 31, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Vitual Beings Summit

Published on Jul 25, 2019




> Edward Saatchi and Cyan Banister talk about virtual beings at the first Virtual Beings Summit in San Francisco.

----------


## Airicist

Lucy, a virtual being

Published on Jul 25, 2019




> Pete Billington and Jessica Shamash of Fable Studios talk about the AI character Lucy. They spoke at the Virtual Beings Summit in San Francisco about Lucy, an eight-year-old virtual character.

----------


## Airicist

How virtual beings add value to storytelling

Nov 25, 2019




> Tonya Hall sits down with Pete Billington, co-founder of Fable Studio, to talk about his experience with virtual beings and the value they bring to storytelling.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fable Studio teases AI virtual character Lucy on Zoom and other platforms"

by Dean Takahashi
November 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fable Studio unveils two AI-based virtual beings who can talk to you"

by Dean Takahashi
December 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fable Studio opens its virtual beings Wizard Engine to collaborators"

by Dean Takahashi
March 26, 2021

----------

